# Interface rs 232 o LPT1 para motores



## miguel22 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hola q tal!! , ante todo la enhorabuena por la pagina, saciais muchas mentes inquietas. Bueno, mi pregunta es algo complicada. quiero construirme un soporte con motores casero  para un telescopio ahora bien no encuentro ningun esquema de interface ni  en kit para conectarlo al puerto sr232 o LPT1. En principio solo necesitaria para cuatro salidas, es decir para cuatro reles o motores. Los pocos esquemas q he encontrado son demasiado complicados para mi nivel o con ic imposibles de encontrar. Alguien me podria ayudar??

Otro problema aparte es el software, sabriais de alguien q me pudiese diseñar un sencillo programa eso si grafico para win 2000/xp con las funciones arriba, abajo,izq, dcha, on/off, y una ventana para una webcam por usb para dicho interface?? pagando claro

Muchas gracias de antemano  desde mallorca. Mi correo para mas información Miguelpedrera@hotmail.com

Miguel


----------



## carlosj (Nov 3, 2005)

lo que puedes hacer trabajar con la dll de visual basic inpout32.dll con la cual puedes controlar el bus de datos de 8 bit del puerto paralelo. el la red puedes encotrar ejemplos muy buenos que controlan el puerto, encienden leds,etc.
trabajar con visual basic realizando una aplicacion como la que deseas no es dificil.
una vez realizado esto, tienes que preocuparde de la etapa de potencia para el control de los motores donde puedes ocupar optoacopladores, transistores,etc. hace tiempo yo realice un proyecto con el puerto paralelo pero como la información no es tan dificil de encotrar no respalde el proyecto asi que pongale parafina colega, que se puede...


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 3, 2005)

Hola Miguel22,

Te voy a comentar algo referente a la motorización del telescopio. Al parecer ya has hecho algo pues estás pidiendo ayuda con respecto a la interfaz de conexión al computador.

Si lo único que deseas es que el telescopio se mueva sin ningún tipo de control, y mediante  los comandos N, S. E y W entonces lo que te hace falta es una interfaz simple de relés y lo más fácil es usar el puerto paralelo. Este es uno de los muchos esquemas que hay en internet:

http://www.geocities.com/micgm/circuit/circuit.html 

Pero si lo que deseas que el telescopio sea capáz de seguir la rata sideral (y múltiplos de ella) y poder mantener un objetivo en el campo visual, vas a necesitar algo más complejo pues los algoritmos para programar esta funcionalidad son complicados. Debido a lo importante que es el tiempo en estos sistemas, no es recomendable tener el software de control en el computador ya que los retardos del orden de milisegundos pueden llegar a ser muy importantes. Por lo general, el control primario lo colocan en circuitos con microcontroladores para asegurar la precisión y los comandos que se envían y reciben del telescopio recaen en los programas de la computadora.

Lo más sencillo que puedes construir para tener una funcionalidad básica como esta en el telescopio es el controladoe ALCOR: 

http://www.ai.uga.edu/~mc/alcor/index.html


El circuito de este controlador está aqui:

http://www.patbunn.com/page11.html (Este es otro basado en el ALCOR, pero es lo mismo. Solo para que veas un circuito armado.)

Este circuito usa un PIC16F84 por lo que requiere que hagas el circuito programador.

Otra opción muy interesante es construirte un emulador para Meade LX200:

http://www.technoplus.nl/astro/lx200.htm

Este emulador freeware te provee conexión serial y salida por 4 relés (N, S, E y W), con los que puedes controlar los motores. Utiliza un Microcontrolador ATMEL AT90S2313 por lo que te deberás construir también el programador para estos micros (el mismo caso para todos aquellos que usen microcontroladores)
La ventaja de usar este emulador, es que tu telescopio podrá ser controlado por casi el 100% de los programas grátis y comerciales para astronomía y astrofotografía.

Y por último, aqui hay uno con puerto paralelo, pero quizás algo un poco más complicado (a mi particualrmente no me gusta y está orientado más bien a los telescopios Dobsonianos):

http://www.bbastrodesigns.com/cot/cot.html

Si la montura de tu telescopio es alt-azimutal, igual podrás tener seguimiento solo que como en este tipo de configuración, obtendrás la rotación de campo respectiva reduciendo el tiempo disponible para fotografía de larga duración. Por otro lado, si usas un Fork mount en un wedge ecuatorial o una montura ecuatorial alemana, tener un circuito como este acoplado a tu telescopio te permitirá hacer astrofotografía de larga exposición. Esto depende de la montura, no del circuito.

Creo que ya que vas a hacer un esfuerzo en motorizar tu telescopio, valdría la pena que trataras de hacer algo que te proporcionara más horas de diversión y satisfacción. Seguro que conoces a alguien que te puede dar una mano en el ensamblaje del circuito.

Suerte,
Marcelo.


----------



## miguel22 (Abr 25, 2006)

gradias por tu post,opte tres veces por el ciercuito de mel bartels 

http://www.jprieto.com/Juanjo/Astronomia/steppers.html#L890

Pero no consegui configurar el programa ,,bajo ms-dos y en ingles por no hablar de la calibracion de motores,ademas de las tres impresoas antiguas solo encontre morotres bipolares.creo que si, pasare al pic 16f84 por usb,ultimo intento,buf buf.ya los use una temporada para el digtal,por provar que conste.
 De todas maneras.mi asperacion  es hacerme un minisubmarino remoto,nada menos, el cual esta placa ayudaria si amplificadorcara el usb al maximo posible,,ahora la buena,, 100 mts. minimo y tambien un telescopio,, desde que publique el mensaje en  noviembre, revise paginas y paginas de astronomia casera creo q es demasiado ambicioso para mi hasta dentro de unos años.Muchas gracias repito,un saludo desde mallorca,miguel.


----------



## miguel22 (May 19, 2006)

Perdona Marcelo,muchas gracias por el  largo comentario, me ha hecho seguir diferentes lineas ,el emulador del lx200 tambien lo tengo que hacer ,por lo visto es un suplemento para el de mel bartels para poder manejar los motores desde un planetario,de todas maneras y no me quiero extender mucho os queria pedir un favor a todo el que este dispuesto ha echarme una mano, resulta que opte por el interface de mel bartels (el simple) y dentro de esta opcion por el de esta pagina  


http://perso.wanadoo.es/tpl30wanadoo/electron.htm

y nada... q ya es el tercero ,,me preguntaba si podiais hecharle un ojo a ver que pasa ,resulta que al Conentar el motor deriva el el ultimo tip de la derecha estoy negro por que no esta en corte y el motor no responde,si me podeis contestar en caso de que veais algun error os estare agradecido por que me gaste una pasta en los motores y estoy bastante encaprichado con el proyecto,muchas gracias.Miguel


----------

